# 18k nib question



## armyturner (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a good FP customer that currently has about 5 of my pens, 4 with Lou's 18k nibs. I am working with him on another one now but he is wanting something different in the nib. He wants an 18k nib with either gold on the outer portion and platinum on the inner (just oppisite of how Lou's are) or one that is single tone platinum plated. Does anyone know of any nibs from other pens that would meet this requirement?

Thanks


----------



## ashaw (Mar 13, 2008)

You might want to give Bexely a call.  I believe you should be able to get what you are looking for.  One word of caution the nibs are not cheap I think are 100.00 to 105.00.  Brian should chime in on this one.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 13, 2008)

$105 as of February. I think those are 6mm wide - not quite the same dimensions as our regular kit pens. I think the Jr. size nibs are 5mm. They do have nibs in fine, medium and broad-stubby.

Chris


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Mar 13, 2008)

Anthony has them at thegoldennib.com but they are 14k and in small nibs only.


----------



## armyturner (Mar 13, 2008)

I talked to Bexley today. $106 from them. I was just wondering if there were any other options.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 14, 2008)

Jeremy - it might be cheaper for me to have one of my nibs plated with white gold or platinum.  Let me know if you want me to look into it.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 14, 2008)

If you tell your customer that you CAN get such a nib at $150, Lou's nibs MAY look a lot better to him!!!


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep, the retail price for an 18K from Stipula & Visconti is about $225.00 I can get you a wonderfull Dani Trio 18K F, but it will cost $145.00


----------

